
Re-Inventing Takeaways. Building the Marketplace for Home-Cooked Food on Demand - uptown
https://medium.com/@liammckay/re-inventing-takeaways-building-the-marketplace-for-home-cooked-food-on-demand-2bf7b1972e4e
======
matt_the_bass
Unless made in a certified commercial kitchen, this is totally illegal where I
live.

------
matt_the_bass
Who’s liable for any food issues?

